# WTB: $1100 for Racycle, Iver, or Pierce Suspension Fork



## carlitos60 (Mar 4, 2015)

Still!! Looking!! 

I'm Offering Up To: $1100+- for Racycle, Iver, or Pierce Suspension Fork!!
It Would Depend on Which Fork and Condition!!












PMs Please!!!

Thanks!


----------



## apple krate (Mar 4, 2015)

I have one for sale. Im not sure if its the year you are looking for though. message me


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 4, 2015)

apple krate said:


> I have one for sale. Im not sure if its the year you are looking for though. message me




Become a Member or email Me Pics:  c-martin-2@hotmail.com


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 4, 2015)

There was one on eBay a while back for $1500.


----------



## apple krate (Mar 4, 2015)

i emailed you


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2015)

apple krate said:


> i emailed you




Scam alert--this is Kratekid63. If you send any money to this person you will lose it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 4, 2015)

Honesty, can't buy it, and you can't pay for it. Mysterious honesty, where do you come from?


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 5, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Scam alert--this is Kratekid63. If you send any money to this person you will lose it. V/r Shawn




Thanks for the Look Out, Shawn!!!!
He is a Scammer!!!

I'm Still Looking for the Forks!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm Seriously Still Looking!!
Someone Has One of Those,,,,Please, Let It Go!!!

Trades Considered Also!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 20, 2015)

*$1250 Paypal!!!*



carlitos60 said:


> I'm Seriously Still Looking!!
> Someone Has One of Those,,,,Please, Let It Go!!!
> 
> Trades Considered Also!!




$1250 Paypal!!!

Last Chance to Make Some Cash!!


----------



## carlitos60 (May 30, 2015)

carlitos60 said:


> I'm Seriously Still Looking!!
> Someone Has One of Those,,,,Please, Let It Go!!!
> 
> Trades Considered Also!!




Help Out!!!!


----------



## omwmike (Jun 3, 2015)

I thought Mike Cates had one for sale?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 3, 2015)

I found johnnybentwrenche's new online hang out : 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Rac...Wood-Wheel-Bike-prewar-bike-TOC-/191593914823


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 3, 2015)

omwmike said:


> I thought Mike Cates had one for sale?




I Offered $850 for the Pierce Fork, But No Luck!!!
I Really Want the Iver Johnson 4 Legs Model Like the One LowLux Has, and Don't Want to Let Go for $1250!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thats a chunk of change but if you want to have a killer Iver where ya gonna find another? V/r Shawn


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 6, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Thats a chunk of change but if you want to have a killer Iver where ya gonna find another? V/r Shawn




I'm "OUT"!!!
People are Just Hoarding Hoping for an Early Retirement SALE!!!
Or Just Plain Don't Want Me to Have One!!!
Same Crap with the Skylark Rack!!


----------

